# 16 hp briggs opposed twin



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi and here we go again. The good news is that this motor runs well. the model number is 402707-1212-01. I replaced the 18 with this motor but the standard bulking replacement muffler will not fit the mount provided by the craftsman tractor I put it on. I am looking into 2 single mufflers. When i go to the parts page on the briggs sight, the number given is 399635 for what appears to be the single install mufflers for each exhaust. Has anyone run into this before and if so, what is the best recommendation?


Thanks,


----------

